# News Story on Surragacy



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1084909/Surrogate-mother-56-oldest-woman-birth-triplets--theyre-actually-grandchildren.html


----------



## leo (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi I read this and thought it to be fantastic, I have always thought that if any of my children were unable to have a child, then I would love to carry for them, if not to old and they wanted me lol.

I hope the babies will continue to improve and be home soon.

Well done to them all.

Lynne xx


----------



## babymithel (Oct 13, 2008)

great story eh? There was me worrying cos I was 40!!! lol  best of luck to them all.


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Lovely story, May they have very happy lives as a perfect family  

Jo
x x x


----------



## Grumpygirl (Oct 24, 2004)

Amazing! My Mum offered to do it for us but we didn't want to put her through it, bless her. I know she would have done anything though to ease our pain, bless her. God love Mums! xx


----------

